# tv over fireplace



## Paulluke

So I just bought a new house. I want to put a large screen tv over my stone fireplace. I don't want to over power the fireplace but I am looking to put about a 60" or 65" led tv. However I don't know if that would look weird or not. Comments


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Hard to say without any idea of the wall, fireplace size.....
a pic would help


----------



## AllanJ

Nowadays a TV above the fireplace is not considered unsightly, but you may get a stiff neck looking up at it from the sofa.

Now if only they invented a flat panel TV that bacame a mirror when shut off and the surface became non-glare again when you turned it on. Hmmm. They do make windows that change from reflective to transparent for energy saving purposes.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

AllanJ said:


> Now if only they invented a flat panel TV that bacame a mirror when shut off and the surface became non-glare again when you turned it on. Hmmm. They do make windows that change from reflective to transparent for energy saving purposes.


Mirror TV.....since 2003 :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsP_-kZS6LM

http://www.networkworld.com/net.worker/news/2003/0612philiunvei.html


----------



## loneframer

Here's a few ideas.


----------



## MagicalHome

Those are pretty pictures of TV screens over fire places. If you can decorate it as like the pictures, it can make your living room look elegant. It depends on what look or style you would want to attain. This set-up would fit best on bigger spaces for easier viewing.


----------



## forresth

Is it a functional fireplace?

might want to check temperatures when a fire has been blazing for a couple hours.

It the one I was looking at doing, the temps were OK because a thick wood mantle would act as a heat shield.


----------



## blinkandimgone

Ugh, don't do it. We did, it's horrible to watch, looks terrible no matter what we do to or around it and is literally a pain in the neck to watch. Worst decision we ever made. Not as bad if you have a very low fireplace but in order for it to look even marginally ok it has to be recessed or be one of the uber flat screens with a very very thin mounting setup.


----------

